# Nuvo 24 - the lost shrimp city



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I decided I have to many tanks and am starting a new 24g long to consolidate 4-5 other shrimp tanks

After hours of driftwood layouts (stolen from other tanks) I finally settled on the new layout.

So far I massacred glosso from the love shack chi tank and planted plugs to get the dry start rolling


















I'm still undecided of that else I will add for plants. But we shall see

I may go with anubias petite around the top back of driftwood. I have some Blyxa japonica that I may use on the upper right. Hmm any other suggestions?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Whoa looks awesome! Definitely keep it Iwagumi 
That curved glass is sexy!

How about Hydrocotyle Tripartia to have it sweep through the middle of the wood pieces?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I think i may even have some Hydrocotyle Tripartia( i think.. looks like floating mini lilly pads?) in my big tank.. ill throw a chunk into another tank for possible future use 

Do you think Blyxa japonica or anubias petite or pogostemon helferi would go with the scape?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Is this hydrocoytle tripartite?









And this Blyxa japonica ?


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Pretty sure that H. Sibthorpioides. Tripartita has a three pronged maple-like leaf.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

2nd plant is B. Japonica. You'll easily find some good pics on Hydrocotyle Tripartia on Google. That plant creeps better than H. Sibthorpioides.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Ever so slowly but surely


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I really like Im aquariums, keep the updates coming. What media are you using in the filter ?


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice drift wood


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Filter will. Be sponges and a bunch of biorings from one of my old tanks


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

AdobeOtoCat said:


> Nice drift wood


Thank you. It's 3 prices combined from some there tanks I'm eventually taking down.. Going green through aquariums! Hehe


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

I really love what you did with the wood (wink wink nudge nudge).
Seriously, though, looks great! Can't wait to see all the little shrimp rooting through in there.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Why is I can never achieve such simple beauty in my tanks. nicely done


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Slowest dry start ever


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

At least its getting there and no fugal issues


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

The lost Shrimp city is finally flooded!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

One more showing stand.. Turned out pretty good


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Hooray! I've waiting for pictures! I think you may have set a record for longest DSM ever! It looks fantastic so far. I think all your tanks look fantastic! You ready for that pogostemon helferi yet?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Why thank you! I would love some if you have excess . It would be perfect in the back right third of the tank! 

Haha forced dry start due to renos and a stand I didn't trust to hold it filled


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Should I add some fish.. Or stick to just shrimp


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Added some pogo helferi today thanks to greenfin!


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Looking good. I bet it'll perk up. Hey, is that potamogeton in the background?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm not to sure what that one is called or where I even got it from. (Maybe from you?!). Hehe. Thanks again. I hope it perks up soon


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

It sure looks like it. Watch and see?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Disco party In the tank


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks great  don't think I could come even half as close to setting up something like that


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you!

Why not? you never know unless you try! I had alot of time.., I spent days changing the layout until i found one i was happy with.. don't rush it and you will create something awesome.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

That's all true but I think you are an artisit!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

+1 on what greenfin said.. Like I said so many times, you are an artist!!  yours and reckon's tanks are the reason I'm thinking about planted tank. I kinda tried it but no luck.. lol it is hard for me :


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Today I added a quieter pump with a little less flow so the shrimps won't have to live in raging Rapids. 450gph>250gph. I also added a co2 atomizer and 3 ottos a few days ago


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I finally almost have a nice lush carpet...slowly but surely! On the flip side it's extremely low maintenance. .. Which is nice compared to some of my previous tanks!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice!

What is the fish in the 5th pic and does he/she not eat your shrimplets?


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Great job. Looks very nice. Is that an e series led? If so how do you like it?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

It sure is an e series. I'm happy with it. It seems to do a good job growing and I can fine tune the color mixture.

The fish are exclamation rasboras. They are pretty tiny so the shrimplets are pretty safe!
For more info check out my tank log http://fishtankprojects.com/aquascaping/innovative-marine-nuvo-24-the-lost-shrimp-city.html


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Great looking tank! What are you doing about that hard kelowna water? Lived there for 25 Years and always found it challenging for more delicate softer water stuff. Now 15 years later, you're rock'n shrimp and awesome plants in Ktown...wouldn't have thought it possible....kudos..kudos


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great. Awesome job on this shrimp tank.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice. I like the Simplicity.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Where I live there is now issue with hard water. I put in a glass shower and never have any buildup t marks . Tanks all look awesome aswell


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Feeding frenzy


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I added an auto top off I got on a trade. No more dealing with evaporation!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice shrimps! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks. I'll have to take some new pics. The tank mysteriously shrunk to the 16g version a few weeks ago


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

shift said:


> Thanks. I'll have to take some new pics. The tank mysteriously shrunk to the 16g version a few weeks ago


and maybe SW tank has mysteriously grown to the same size as this tank ?? .. waiting for the update!! lol


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

You have good intuition! Today my 12g salty tank mysteriously doubled in size to a 24g. With that being said i has a beautiful 12g fluval edge reef tank for sale with custom LED lighting


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Shrunken shrimp tank








It needs a bit of love but it's getting there!

And my 24g is now salt


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

very nice!! so how do you like the led so far?? are you getting more fishes?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

So far so good. I'm going to swap out the red leds and put on wider lenses. A little bit of customization to go.. And make a stand to hover it a few Inches above to make it easy to take the top off 

As for more fish I sure did add a bunch as well as my other ones 

My so far (and prob max)
2 perc clowns
Azule damsel
Banggi Cardinal
Yellow clown goby
Pistol shrimp
Orange spotted goby (haven't seen him since I added him....)
2 porcalin crabs
Lettuce sea slug. 
Handful of hermits and snails 

2 clowns


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I add a pistol And goby pair


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

In Leu of a tank log for the new Tank on here... I have a video!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turttle (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice lookin tank


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you. It's recovering nicely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

